# How are points awarded with multiple passengers?



## GiantsFan (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm traveling (2 people) from EMY - VAC on the CS (sleeper) and Cascades. Does one passenger get all the points if I only enter one AGR card number under "passenger 1" .. and no AGR number under "Passenger 2"?

If I use 2 AGR numbers .. it will just split the points 50/50 correct?

Also ... Its just 2 points per dollar right? While in Vancouver, Im staying a the Hyatt (an amtrak partner) so hopefully I get a lot of points there too




! (how are hotel points awarded?)

Thanks,

Nataraj


----------



## rrdude (Dec 12, 2010)

GiantsFan said:


> I'm traveling (2 people) from EMY - VAC on the CS (sleeper) and Cascades. Does one passenger get all the points if I only enter one AGR card number under "passenger 1" .. and no AGR number under "Passenger 2"?
> 
> If I use 2 AGR numbers .. it will just split the points 50/50 correct? *No. One of you, (hopefully YOU, will get the coach, & the Sleeper points) *
> 
> ...


If YOU are the only one who has an AGR number, then YOU will get your base $ coach fare, X 2, and YOU will get your sleeper $ accomodations fare, X 2. You WILL NOT get the other passenger's $ coach fare, X 2. If the other passenger has an AGR number, and they inform Amtrak Reservations with the number, THEY will get their $ coach fare, X 2 points


----------



## GiantsFan (Dec 12, 2010)

rrdude said:


> GiantsFan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm traveling (2 people) from EMY - VAC on the CS (sleeper) and Cascades. Does one passenger get all the points if I only enter one AGR card number under "passenger 1" .. and no AGR number under "Passenger 2"?
> ...



Yes I did get the points, but Its my mom I'm traveling with to visit family, so I guess it really doesn't matter who gets the points. I just don't want to be missing out on points we could have been getting!

So if I get a AGR card for my mom ... can I transfer her points over to mine on a later date?

Thanks,

Nataraj


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 13, 2010)

GiantsFan said:


> So if I get a AGR card for my mom ... can I transfer her points over to mine on a later date?


Yes, you could transfer her points over to your account. However, there is a small charge to do that. What I would recommend is keep accumulating points in her account, and once there is enough points to redeem for an award, she can redeem the award (from her account) - in your name! There is no charge for this!

Anyone can redeem an award for anyone! She could even redeem an award for me. The only restriction is that the award can not be sold!


----------



## GiantsFan (Dec 13, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> GiantsFan said:
> 
> 
> > So if I get a AGR card for my mom ... can I transfer her points over to mine on a later date?
> ...


That sounds easy enough, Thanks!





But Im curious, do you know what the charge would be?

Thanks,

Nataraj


----------



## rrdude (Dec 13, 2010)

GiantsFan said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > GiantsFan said:
> ...


From AGR Site:

"...Help your friends and family enjoy their next reward sooner. Amtrak Guest Rewards® members can share points in increments of 1,000, up to a total of 100,000 points per account, in a calendar year. Share Points are applicable for all Amtrak Guest Rewards redemptions.

In order to Share Points, you must have the following:

Your Amtrak Guest Rewards member number and the recipient's Amtrak Guest Rewards member number

A valid credit card with a billing address in the U.S., Canada, Guam, Puerto Rico, or the Virgin Islands

Points will be posted to the recipient's Amtrak Guest Rewards account within 72 hours after you Share Points. *Share Points do not count toward Select or Select Plus status*, and are non-refundable. All other Terms and Conditions of the Amtrak Guest Rewards program apply. The Terms and Conditions can be located through the link in the footer below....."


----------



## GiantsFan (Dec 13, 2010)

ah ok ... if it doesn't count towards select or select+ I don't really see a need to transfer them ...


----------



## rrdude (Dec 13, 2010)

GiantsFan said:


> ah ok ... if it doesn't count towards select or select+ I don't really see a need to transfer them ...


Not necc true, remember, once you reach 15,000 points (of ANY kind, CC bonus, travel bonus, shopping partner, ANY kind, transferred in points, referral points, ANY kind of points) once you reach 15,000 you now have a "free roomette" in any one zone, and if you want, that is for two passengers........

There are many other rewards for far less than 15,000 points, check it out at the AGR site.

"points toward select" is in NO WAY the only advantage to earning points. Many, many, many of this forum's members earn the bulk of their free travel thru means OTHER THAN rail travel.............


----------

